# Mexican Redleg Tarantula Care?



## Brendon7358 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello ,
I did some research on spiders and found that a Mexican Redleg Tarantula is good first spider. I plan on putting it in a 10 gallon tank 20.0 x 11.0 x 12.0 with about 3 1/2 inches of substrate and some fake plants a half log type thing for it to hide in and a water thing I used for my hermit crab probably is 1/2 inch's deep. I am quite afraid of spiders however I do think it would be an interesting pet. Any tip's on holding it or should I just avoid that completely? Would it be safe to let it roam around a room if very supervised ? Also where would I get one from ? I do have a local Petco and Petsmart how much do they cost ? Thanks  

p.s. How do I convince my parents to let me get one ?

p.s.s. If petco/petsmart does not have them do you know anywhere around me that does ?


----------



## hotflakes2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Brendon7358 said:


> Hello ,
> I did some research on spiders and found that a Mexican Redleg Tarantula is good first spider. I plan on putting it in a 10 gallon tank 20.0 x 11.0 x 12.0 with about 3 1/2 inches of substrate and some fake plants a half log type thing for it to hide in and a water thing I used for my hermit crab probably is 1/2 inch's deep. I am quite afraid of spiders however I do think it would be an interesting pet. Any tip's on holding it or should I just avoid that completely? Would it be safe to let it roam around a room if very supervised ? Also where would I get one from ? I do have a local Petco and Petsmart how much do they cost ? Thanks
> 
> p.s. How do I convince my parents to let me get one ?
> ...


If you read around the forum you can get a lot of info about the Tarantula. 

First thing is how big would your Tarantula be? It is not advisable to put him in a 10 gallon tank if he is still small. Your enclosure should depend on the size of you Tarantula.

Second is they really don't need any hiding places if they are still small and regular misting is better than a water dish. Still it depends on the size of your Tarantula if you need a water dish, hiding place or not.

**All Tarantulas are not advisable to be handled but if you want you can have it walk on your hand as long as you wont allow it to fall as it will burst their abdomen 

Convincing your parents is a tough one. Just buy one and they cant do anything once its already there. Thats what i did. 

Goodluck and Welcome to the hobby! 


EDIT: Experts please correct me if I said something wrong. Thank you!


----------



## Quazgar (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm assuming by Redleg you are talking about Brachypelma boehmei (welcome to the hobby, most use scientific names do to the lack of standardization of common names). If so, they are notorious for being skittish hair flickers. That's not to say you can't hold one, as I have done so with no issues, but depending on how sensitive you are to the urticating hairs, it can potentially be unpleasant. Also, as hotflakes said, make sure if you choose to hold one you do it close to some surface to protect it if it falls. A fall of more than a few inches has the potential to rupture the abdomen of a terrestrial tarantula, especially if it's an adult. All that being said, you will hear plenty of arguments on here on whether or not one should handle any tarantula ever, but that decision is up to you. As for letting it wander the room, I would not recommend it as they can be surprisingly quick, can fit in tiny gaps, and can easily disappear.

As for caging, it will depend on the size of the tarantula. A lot of people choose to get spiderlings (baby tarantulas, typically called just slings) because they are cheaper and you get to see them grow and molt and change. Or you could pay more and get an adult so you don't have to wait for it to grow. Brachypelma tarantulas are generally fairly slow growers, and although B. boemei are one of the faster growing Brachypelma, it will still take a few years to grow from sling to adult. Once you decide what size you want, then figure out caging. Search this site, it's discussed all the time.

Best place to find one? Check out the classifieds here on this forum. Browse through, see pricing and sizes that are available, check out reviews of people who have some for sale (almost everybody selling has a link to their review section on the bottom of their sig), and contact whoever you think will be a good person to buy from. Some of the people on there are hobbyists and some are dealers, and there are advantages and disadvantages to ordering from either, but as long as it's someone who is known well here and has good reviews, it's hard to go wrong. Oh yeah, and make sure whoever you want to order from is located in the US, it's illegal to ship in from other countries without all sorts of special permits and hassles and fees and whatnot.

Good luck convincing the parents.

P.S. - There's a ton of information available on this site. Learn how to use the search function, and take some time exploring and you can find out all sorts of information, a lot of which you may not even think to ask about.


----------



## mark e sic (Mar 16, 2012)

If this is your first tarantula I would go with a different species.. I have a B.boehmei(mexican fire leg) and kicks hairs everytime I look at it. also its pretty skittish meaning its likely to run up your sleeve. now everybody in this forum is going to tell you that they dont recommend handling any Tarantula. That risk is up to you. (by risk i meaning you hurting it, it hurting you, it hurting itself, and you hurting yourself..) If I was you I would do some more research and go for a more docile species for example G.pulchripes(chaco golden knee) or maybe B.smithi(mexican red knee). 
As far as where to buy... I do not recommend petco, petsmart, or any big chain petstores. Try your local mom and pop pet stores but even these can be a little ify. reason why is because they dont care for the animals they sell because they are in it for the money... What I recommend is going into our classifieds part if the forum and see what you find there... 
the size,humidity, temperature, etc. depends on what tarantula you are getting and how fast you want it to grow. this is all my opinion...


----------



## Quazgar (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually, mark e sic just reminded me...Brachypelma boehmei is commonly called "Mexican fireleg". "Mexican Red Leg" is (generally) the common name for Brachypelma emilia (which I don't have first hand experience to tell you their temperament, though I've read they're one of the slowest growing Brachypelma species). That's why most stick to scientific names for their precision.

And just to further confuse things, Aphonopelma bicoloratum is commonly called "Mexican bloodleg" and all three species look very similar.


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 16, 2012)

Brachypelma emelia (Mexican Red Legs) are a tad on the hair flicking side. But they are all different. ALL but one of mine kick hair if you even walk by the terrarium. I deffinitely would suggest a different species. Perhaps a  Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee). They are quite docile in temperment and I've never had one kick any hairs or throw up a threat display.

But this is all based on my personal experience.

Good luck with your critter!
Once you get one, you will most certainly be getting another... Or four... Or more.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Mar 16, 2012)

To convince your parents, tell them that you will keep your room clean, or keep the kitchen or living room cleaned up. 

Or do extra chores.  That is what I did when I wanted something, or wanted to go somewhere.

I don't advise buying one without permission. Your parents, could possibly punish you, kill it, or take it back, give it away 
Etc..

My parents threatened to take my cat to the animal shelter or kill her, if I let her out while in heat. I wanted kittens they did not. If were were home we would let her out, and she wouldn't wonder off. I don't actually know if she was pregnant or 
Not. As a little while after this, she was hit by a car, I barley found her to say goodbye.

And one time I told them I was gettitng a tarantula, they said it comes home there will be trouble, or even a T death.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Mar 16, 2012)

It would probably prefer not to wander around a room unless it's a mature male but I would advise against this at any rate. If you're scared of spiders I wouldn't worrying about handling it right now either. If you want a larger one, it's probably going to cost a lot too. You can buy them online from dealers but chances are you will have to buy a sling because they are cheaper and more readily available. They take years to get big though so  you may not want to get a sling. If your parents say no, then it's no. Just bug them until they decide that having a tarantula in the house is better then listening to you bug them. Also, educating yourself on the subject could be beneficial to your goal.


----------



## Brendon7358 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guy's  when I said Mexican Redleg I meant Brachypelma emilia I read this.  I originally wanted a Goliath Bird eating tarantula (Theraphosa blondii) but I found that they are much too aggressive.  I am looking for a tarantula that is as big as possible but also docile and will not be very aggressive I planed on getting one as baby (sling) but if it takes that long to grow then maybe I would get a mid-sized one.  I would like to get one as like a pet I could bring with me to college and on to a house and family in the future so I would like one that would live a long time and naturally get one that is younger.  So what would you suggest as a good first spider for me ?  The humidity in the summer is around 80% and the temperature 70-80 and in the winter the humidity is like 30% (can be fixed with a water bottle) and a temp of 75.  Thanks  Also I forgot to mention I want it to be calm but also active I would rather not just have a spider that hides in the corner all day ya know ?


----------



## InvertFix (Mar 16, 2012)

Brendon7358 said:


> Thanks guy's  when I said Mexican Redleg I meant Brachypelma emilia I read this.  I originally wanted a Goliath Bird eating tarantula (Theraphosa blondii) but I found that they are much too aggressive.  I am looking for a tarantula that is as big as possible but also docile and will not be very aggressive I planed on getting one as baby (sling) but if it takes that long to grow then maybe I would get a mid-sized one.  I would like to get one as like a pet I could bring with me to college and on to a house and family in the future so I would like one that would live a long time and naturally get one that is younger.  So what would you suggest as a good first spider for me ?  The humidity in the summer is around 80% and the temperature 70-80 and in the winter the humidity is like 30% (can be fixed with a water bottle) and a temp of 75.  Thanks


I think you should look into getting a Grammastola pulchripes, (chaco golden knee). They are slow growing giants but beautiful and would be cheaper than the B. emelia since you said you may just buy one that's not a sling. Even if you buy a sling, a G. pulchripes will run you at about $10 while the B. emelia will run you at about $50 dollars. And the G. pulchripes doesn't need real special care, they like it dry and you don't have to fuss about humidity at all. AND on top of all that, they are generally very docile.

Another tarantula that is big and FAST growing, but not necessarily docile is an LP ("salmon pink birdeater"). Their size rivals the Theraphosa blondi and are a tad more appealing to a lot of people eyes. And A LOT easier to care for than a T. blondi.
---- 
On another note, no tarantula is aggressive! They are defensive and/or skittish depending on the species. You would be defensive too if the roles were reversed... Aren't I right? 

---------- Post added 03-16-2012 at 02:57 PM ----------

Oh! And one more thing, I know, I know... I'm ranting >.<

LP's are pretty darn inexpensive as slings, less than the G. pulchripes slings. 

I don't know, in the long run it's up to you, just make sure to do your research BEFORE purchasing any tarantula to ensure you know how to properly care for the little bugger.  
Whatever you choose, I'm sure you won't be dissapointed. T's are amazing.

And as I've said before... You probably won't stop at one tarantula. Bwahahahaha! >; D


----------



## Brendon7358 (Mar 16, 2012)

So which one do you suggest more?  I want one that I can handle but what is most important is that it is active and just doesn't hide in the corner all day.  Here are my priorities 1. Active 2. Docile 3. Life Span 4. Growth rate 5. Easy to care for 6. Size 7. Cost those are in order from most to least important


----------



## Shrike (Mar 16, 2012)

In my opinion, no Brachypelma (or any tarantula for that matter) is going to be particularly active.  That's not to say you won't witness a variety of interesting behaviors, but most of the time it will be sitting there, waiting for dinner to come by.  If you provide your tarantula with a hide (and you should) it will spend a fair amount of time in hiding.  This makes a great deal of sense.  Tarantulas didn't successfully evolve by sitting out in the open and ringing the dinner bell for every predator in the neighborhood.


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 17, 2012)

Brendon7358 said:


> So which one do you suggest more?  I want one that I can handle but what is most important is that it is active and just doesn't hide in the corner all day.  Here are my priorities 1. Active 2. Docile 3. Life Span 4. Growth rate 5. Easy to care for 6. Size 7. Cost those are in order from most to least important



G pulchipes is your best bet.


----------



## Brendon7358 (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there anything as docile as a G pulchipes and the same size but grow's faster ?  Is this a reliable source ? http://tarantulakeeper.blogspot.com/2008/12/top-10-beginners-tarantulas.html


----------



## Quazgar (Mar 17, 2012)

+1  to G. pulchripes


----------



## Brendon7358 (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the G. pulchripes but it grow's so slow !  And from what I have read the LP is out and about all the time chilling where you can see it not hiding.  Does anyone have a G. pulchripes for sale that is 3" or so docile (not a hair kicker or skittish) and doesn't just hide in a hole all day ?  I know that is what spiders do from what I heard LP at lease hide out in the open :/  thanks 

---------- Post added 03-17-2012 at 10:18 AM ----------

I think I will get a G. pulchripes sling because I have a genius idea.  My parents refuse to let me get a tarantula so ... I will get the spider (via shipped) and not tell my parents about it when they see it i will just tell them it is a regular spider I found that looked cool because they wouldn't let me get a tarantula.  Then because it grow's so slow by the time it is apparent that it is in fact a tarantula I will have left for college


----------



## hotflakes2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Brendon7358 said:


> I like the G. pulchripes but it grow's so slow !  And from what I have read the LP is out and about all the time chilling where you can see it not hiding.  Does anyone have a G. pulchripes for sale that is 3" or so docile (not a hair kicker or skittish) and doesn't just hide in a hole all day ?  I know that is what spiders do from what I heard LP at lease hide out in the open :/  thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-17-2012 at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> I think I will get a G. pulchripes sling because I have a genius idea.  My parents refuse to let me get a tarantula so ... I will get the spider (via shipped) and not tell my parents about it when they see it i will just tell them it is a regular spider I found that looked cool because they wouldn't let me get a tarantula.  Then because it grow's so slow by the time it is apparent that it is in fact a tarantula I will have left for college


Nice idea but make sure your parents wont kill it when you're at school.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 17, 2012)

First,

*WELCOME TO THIS HOBBY!

WELCOME TO THIS FORUM!*




Brendon7358 said:


> Hello ,
> I did some research on spiders and found that a Mexican Redleg Tarantula is good first spider. I plan on putting it in a 10 gallon tank 20.0 x 11.0 x 12.0 with about 3 1/2 inches of substrate and some fake plants a half log type thing for it to hide in and a water thing I used for my hermit crab probably is 1/2 inch's deep. I am quite afraid of spiders however I do think it would be an interesting pet. Any tip's on holding it or should I just avoid that completely? Would it be safe to let it roam around a room if very supervised ? Also where would I get one from ? I do have a local Petco and Petsmart how much do they cost ? Thanks
> 
> p.s. How do I convince my parents to let me get one ?
> ...


*DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST!*

Read *Stan's Rant*. Read the warnings! Read the books!

Read *Myths*.

Be aware that you care for little, baby tarantulas differently than you care for partly grown to adult tarantulas.  Be sure you know what you're doing if you buy a tarantula with a diagonal leg span less than about 1-1/2 to 2" (3 to 5 cm).

Lastly, has anyone told you of the tarantula enthusiast's lament?

*LIKE THOSE POTATO CHIPS, YOU CAN'T HAVE JUST ONE!*

You've been warned!


----------



## mark e sic (Mar 17, 2012)

G.pulchra!


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 18, 2012)

here is a video i made on sling care particularly the B.smithi for a subscriber
[YOUTUBE]0GTGnqGjjQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 18, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Brachypelma emelia (Mexican Red Legs) are a tad on the hair flicking side. But they are all different. ALL but one of mine kick hair if you even walk by the terrarium. I deffinitely would suggest a different species. Perhaps a  Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee). They are quite docile in temperment and I've never had one kick any hairs or throw up a threat display.
> 
> But this is all based on my personal experience.


You are right, they are all different. It's interesting because I have the opposite experience regarding these two species – _B. emilia_ (note spelling ) and _B. smithi_. I only have one specimen of each species, but overall my _B. emilia_ has been the calmer and mellower one. Over the course of the years, the _B. smithi_'s temperament has changed quite a bit: I used to be able to reach into the enclosure and pick the spider up freely by hand, recently the spider evades into the back of the enclosure whenever I am opening it and doesn't mind using urticating hairs either.


----------



## bchbum11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually, the growth rate for G pulchripes isn't as slow as you would think after reading threads on them. When people cite slow growth for the species, they are probably referring to total time from hatching to maturity. A lot of the growth during that time is front loaded though. A small sling might moult once a month through the first several instars, then slow to once every other month for the next few, etc,... I bought 2 dime sized slings a year ago that are each around 3.5"-4" now, and have been showing adult coloration for a long time. They've been kept at room temps and fed once to twice a week, so I haven't put much effort into boosting growth rate either. Lol, the good news is if you go with a pulchripes, you won't have to wait as long as you think to have an impressive T that has good size and adult colors. Bad news is that your 'regular spider' idea will get shot down within the first few months


----------



## Brendon7358 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have yet to find 1 person (besides here on the forum) who doesn't despise tarantula's and would never ever get one or even go in the same room as one why is this ? lol


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 25, 2012)

society tends to not be very accepting of spiders. It's really hard to change minds in mass quantity. After all there is still racism after all this time. If we can't convince people that other people aren't bad how are we to convince them that spiders aren't bad ?


----------

